# A few photos from our cruise.



## xs5875 (May 22, 2011)

Took the family on a Disney cruise to the Bahamas last week. We sailed on the Disney Dream for 5 days/4 nights and had a blast. After the cruise we spent 2 days at SeaWorld and stayed in nearby Orlando, Fl. I highly recommend a Disney cruise for anyone wanting to go on one. Very nice, everythhing was top-notch, service was excellent...no complaints. We sailed to Nassau, then to Castaway Cay, Disneys private island, then a day at sea to relax and swim and see shows and have dinner...enjoy.


----------



## xs5875 (May 22, 2011)

more..


----------



## xs5875 (May 22, 2011)

and you can see all of the photos..at www.flickr.com/photos/baucojm


----------



## ronfritz (May 22, 2011)

Those are some great shots.  Looks like a great time too.


----------



## Hoss (May 22, 2011)

Looks like you had a great time.


----------



## WaterBullDawg (May 22, 2011)

Very cool.  Trying to plan my family's first vacation in a few years.  What made you decide on the Disney Cruise?  Did you shop around much?  

I am at the infancy part of my research so I am honestly going into all of this completely blind.


----------



## Jranger (May 22, 2011)

Man that's a big ole boat...

They have anything for the adults to do on those cruises after hours? Or daycare?  
Just curious, the wife and I want to go on a cruise this year if possible and that line came up as an option if we take our son along.


----------



## carver (May 22, 2011)

Kids look like they are having a good time.Wife not so much.Great shots.


----------



## xs5875 (May 22, 2011)

Well, to begin with, the wife wanted to go to Disney World, I wanted a cruise...so we compromised. And yes, they have 2 clubs on board, that are connected so the kids can go to either one. They have a wristband called a Mickey Band(of course) that has their info, a GPS all in one. Its only about 1" x 1" and about 1/2" thick. they wear it like a watch the whole cruise. You have to check them in when you drop them off and they scan into the club so they can keep up with them. I was very adamant about not just "dropping" them off, as this was a family vacation and if they didnt wanna go, they didnt have to. But there was so much to do, computers, a dance floor with tv screens in them, movies, game rooms, they WANTED to stay there, but of course we wanted them to stay with us so they did go a few times. Mainly after dinner when me and the wife went to the 18+ side of the ship where there was a pool, a bar, lounge chairs, open decks and such. Disney was so intuitive that they used our ages, and info to pair us with a family for dinner with kids in the age range of ours, and we sat with them each night at dinner, we got to know them very well, and our kids had a ball playing with theirs at the fireworks show each night. There are 6 restaurants on board, each nite we went to a different one, sat at the same table #, had the same servers, and already had our drink decision from the night before waiting on us....very cool. For those curious, for a family of 4...5 days/4 nights...total cost about 3800. On the high end..but well worth it.


----------



## quinn (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for taking us along!


----------



## leo (May 23, 2011)

Looks like a fine vacation, thanks for sharing it


----------



## delta708 (May 23, 2011)

Beautiful family and nice cruise.


----------



## rip18 (May 23, 2011)

Looks & sounds like a fun trip!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## cornpile (May 23, 2011)

Great family shots of a fun time.


----------

